# Nightly visitors



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi guy and Girls
Thought it time to show you our nightly visitors down here in High Wycombe.
They show up in the garden at Least twice a night, often more.










Kev


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

We have a family of Hedgehogs come most nights, digging up the garden looking for Chafer Bug grubs.
Haven't got any photos though as I don't want to scare them away :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Aren't badgers protected by law or something, i am sure my friend (a copper) said if they catch you tampering with them in any way you will be arrested on the spot!


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Aren't badgers protected by law or something, i am sure my friend (a copper) said if they catch you tampering with them in any way you will be arrested on the spot!


Ive tampered with Beavers but never Badgers.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Aren't badgers protected by law or something, i am sure my friend (a copper) said if they catch you tampering with them in any way you will be arrested on the spot!


Theres no way i would tamper with them!! their claws are truly awesome.
I belong to the Badger protection Society and there is nothing to say that if they visit your garden you cant put out a few titbits for them.
They love peanuts and apple slices.
we have had up to 16 in one night, that included 5 cubs, all running around squabbling for the peanuts, awesome to see..

Kev


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Aren't badgers protected by law or something, i am sure my friend (a copper) said if they catch you tampering with them in any way you will be arrested on the spot!


No, that was badges. Why would you want to tamper with a badger anyway?
Slightly disturbing.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

dcj said:


> No, that was badges. Why would you want to tamper with a badger anyway?
> Slightly disturbing.


Because i am 1 sick individual


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

spursfan said:


> Theres no way i would tamper with them!! their claws are truly awesome.
> I belong to the Badger protection Society and there is nothing to say that if they visit your garden you cant put out a few titbits for them.
> They love peanuts and apple slices.
> we have had up to 16 in one night, that included 5 cubs, all running around squabbling for the peanuts, awesome to see..
> ...


That must have been quite some sight! We are quite rural and it is an honour to share your surroundings with such creatures. My neighbour had a deer in his garden last year!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

stangalang said:


> That must have been quite some sight! We are quite rural and it is an honour to share your surroundings with such creatures. My neighbour had a deer in his garden last year!


Get them as well, mainly muntjacs but every now and then we get a fallow deer in the field behind us.
Also a family of Foxes entertain us by their High jinx and very, very rarely, we catch sight of a Sparrowhawk flying down the hedgerow, now that is a sight!!

Kev


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

My aunty has foxes ,and red squirrels in her garden.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

spursfan said:


> Get them as well, mainly muntjacs but every now and then we get a fallow deer in the field behind us.
> Also a family of Foxes entertain us by their High jinx and very, very rarely, we catch sight of a Sparrowhawk flying down the hedgerow, now that is a sight!!
> 
> Kev


Do you tolerate foxes? There is a lot of livestock here so they are not very popular, they are very destructive. Ironically i saw more in the city than here in the country, easier pickings i assume


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

spursfan said:


> Get them as well, mainly muntjacs but every now and then we get a fallow deer in the field behind us.
> Also a family of Foxes entertain us by their High jinx and very, very rarely, we catch sight of a Sparrowhawk flying down the hedgerow, now that is a sight!!
> 
> Kev


We,ve been living in a rural area for 16 years and although we hear foxes most nights I,ve yet to see them. Living next to a field we see sparrowhawks and buzzards quite a lot and even seen a barn owl and a white owl(i think) on rare occasions.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

dcj said:


> We,ve been living in a rural area for 16 years and although we hear foxes most nights I,ve yet to see them. Living next to a field we see sparrowhawks and buzzards quite a lot and even seen a barn owl and a white owl(i think) on rare occasions.


i expect the white owl you see is just a barn owl, they can appear white in certain individuals.

Quote:
Originally Posted by spursfan 
Get them as well, mainly muntjacs but every now and then we get a fallow deer in the field behind us.
Also a family of Foxes entertain us by their High jinx and very, very rarely, we catch sight of a Sparrowhawk flying down the hedgerow, now that is a sight!!

Kev

Do you tolerate foxes? There is a lot of livestock here so they are not very popular, they are very destructive. Ironically i saw more in the city than here in the country, easier pickings i assume

Yes, they do not mess about with the bins or anything like that, we just see then in the field. there is not a lot of livestock round here, so they are not destructive. 
I think they have a home in the hedgerow on the left hand side. the field has not been used for years now and the hedges are very overgrown and thick, makes it ideall for the foxes i imagine.

Kev


----------

